# Probleme notification twitter



## foritn77 (8 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voici mon probleme :   dans les reglages du ipod touch, il est possible de changer le son de notification de certaines application (dont twitter), en allant dans la section "Son".  Cependant, je suis incapable de modifier le son des notifications twitter. Par exemple, même si je séléctionne "pépiement", chaque fois que jaurai une notification twitter, ce sera le son SmS par défaut (3-notes) qui retentira au lieu de celui que j'ai choisi (dans ce cas-ci, pépiement).  J'aimerais modifier le son des notifications twitter, car j'aimerais pouvoir savoir si je vien de recevoir un sms, ou un simple tweet. 

Merci d'avance à vous tous, chers i-internautes !


----------



## jbzngr (29 Juin 2016)

Hello, j'ai exactement ce problème là. En farfouillant sur le net, nous serions quelques uns à évoquer ce souci sur les forums, et personne ne répond 

Alors qui saura me (nous) dire comme obtenir le joli pépiement quand on reçoit une notification Twitter ?

A vous lire


----------

